# Fertilizer Buggies.



## Vol

I rented a Wilmar fertilizer buggy from the co op as usual to spread my fertilizer several weeks ago. And for the second year in a row it has been streaky on the spread. It is not throwing a even pattern directly behind the buggy as it is toward the sides of the buggy. This buggy was a dual spinner and I checked the belt on the spinner before starting to be sure it was snug. I don't think this was the same buggy I rented last year.

So, I am thinking about looking for a used buggy. I have read that it is better to have a buggy with a single spinner versus the dual spinners.

What are your thoughts on the spinner and maybe what name brand would be recommended. I would like to get a stainless body spreader 4-5 ton to pull on the road.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Mike, just curious, streak under the spreader or under the tails? Reason I ask is I have had problems with the coop on this and they say it is poor quality of urea they get, has too many fines which don't fly so you get a 10-15 emerald green streak where the spreader went, less out to the overlapping tails. Does not seem to impact p or k as much. I have also had the CaNH4NO3 get gloppy in high humidity which produces pretty streaky results.


----------



## Vol

Heck Ric, that very well could be it. Never thought of that as a problem.....that does make sense though. Thanks for the response and insight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Some spreaders have 540 and 1000 pulleys.Perhaps it was set on 1000 and you had it on a 540 tractor?

Seems like they have gone away from the dual spinners here and the new ones all have the large single spinner.


----------



## Vol

I did have it on a 540 tractor....and I will look into a 1000 setting, but I don't recall seeing another pulley(s), I have read that the single spinner is more accurate spreading and gauging, but was not sure if this was the case.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I got tired of the co-op buggies and broke down and bought a five ton Chandler spreader. Got to use it for the first time the other day and it was dead on as far as the setting. Couldn't be more pleased. My fertilizer dealer also gives a $10 per ton discount for having your own buggy.


----------



## endrow

Vol said:


> I rented a Wilmar fertilizer buggy from the co op as usual to spread my fertilizer several weeks ago. And for the second year in a row it has been streaky on the spread. It is not throwing a even pattern directly behind the buggy as it is toward the sides of the buggy. This buggy was a dual spinner and I checked the belt on the spinner before starting to be sure it was snug. I don't think this was the same buggy I rented last year.
> 
> So, I am thinking about looking for a used buggy. I have read that it is better to have a buggy with a single spinner versus the dual spinners.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the spinner and maybe what name brand would be recommended. I would like to get a stainless body spreader 4-5 ton to pull on the road.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have had trouble with those spreaders sometimes you get a good spread sometimes you don't.. what type of a blend of fertilizer where you spreading,


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> I have had trouble with those spreaders sometimes you get a good spread sometimes you don't.. what type of a blend of fertilizer where you spreading,


One ton of DAP, one ton of K, and one ton of Urea.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

We own a Wilmar 500 with the single spinner, have never really noticed streaking with it although we rarely spread Urea anymore.

Another nice thing with the single spinner, 65' spread. Seems like it takes all day when we use the other with dual spinners and only a 40' spread.


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> We own a Wilmar 500 with the single spinner, have never really noticed streaking with it although we rarely spread Urea anymore.
> 
> Another nice thing with the single spinner, 65' spread. Seems like it takes all day when we use the other with dual spinners and only a 40' spread.


How many ton buggy is yours Marty? It would be really nice to have a 65' spread.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

A single spinner will give you a much better and wider spread Mike. The ones available here do 50-55 Ft. I have gotten to where I won't even use a double spinner anymore, thankfully the dealer won't buy them either. If you can find one with the hydraulic apron engage that would be sweet deal.


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> How many ton buggy is yours Marty? It would be really nice to have a 65' spread.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 A Wilmar 500 is a five ton. An 800 is a 8 ton and so on.

We'd like to find a bigger one, however we've come up with a new system. Throw a fresh coat of slip plate in the steepest 250 bushel gravity box we have, park the right side on blocks then roll the hydraulic belt conveyor under it. Co-op can dump whatever a tandem axle tender will haul between the fertilizer spreader and gravity box. Then they leave to get another load while I empty the spreader and wagon.


----------



## endrow

All spin spreaders have adjustments ton improve the spread . The coops just set the apron gate and forget aboutr the rest


----------



## stack em up

endrow said:


> All spin spreaders have adjustments ton improve the spread . The coops just set the apron gate and forget aboutr the rest


There are quite a few videos on YouTube about calibrating your spinner spreader. I think search Newton Crouch and it'll get you close.

FWIW, I have a 5 ton Simonsen single spinner. Works fine for me but attention to detail is key. Made mine hydraulic drive apron but also put a speed sensor on the spinner to verify RPMs were where they need to be. I think between the orbital motor. PWM valve, 2 speed encoders and plumbing it cost me just north of $1000 to make it hydraulic drive. But now can variable rate with the Ag Leader InCommand


----------



## Vol

I am not finding hardly any used single fan spreaders listed on the market places in the 4-5 ton size. Not interested in a new spreader. Would also like the hydraulic drive as has been mentioned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> I am not finding hardly any used single fan spreaders listed on the market places in the 4-5 ton size. Not interested in a new spreader. Would also like the hydraulic drive as has been mentioned.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Del Peterson auctions usually has more than a few every week or two.


----------



## endrow

Even if you're looking for stainless steel finding a used fertilizer spreader can be a bit tricky I tried and gave up..
When I looked at new spreaders at the show the guy told me if you're on Rolling Land and you want to single-fan to get good distance, the conveyor chain and the spinner need to be at a higher Heights..
I really think The Lion Share the problem is the blend and the separation how's the fertilizer.


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> Even if you're looking for stainless steel finding a used fertilizer spreader can be a bit tricky I tried and gave up..
> When I looked at new spreaders at the show the guy told me if you're on Rolling Land and you want to single-fan to get good distance, the conveyor chain and the spinner need to be at a higher Heights..
> I really think The Lion Share the problem is the blend and the separation how's the fertilizer.


End row- I think your last sentence is spot on. For those folks thinking about the problem, compare the particle density and bulk density of the different components in the fertilizer bled you are using- the math just isn't the same


----------



## VA Haymaker

I can't speak to the larger spreaders, but if the co-op machines spread anything like the lime trucks...

We have our own (small) spreader. We've learned it and our fields. We typically criss-cross at half rate in each direction.

I like the control and finesse of owning and operating our own spreader for something as expensive and important to haying.

YMMV


----------



## endrow

Recent spread job on barley


----------



## RockmartGA

On the topic of (non) spreaders....

One year, local co-op buggy dropped fertilizer in about a two foot spread. There is a skydiving outfit a few miles from my place. One the the skydivers commented on how she liked my "corkscrew field".

Yeah, honey, it ain't so funny when that corkscrew cost you thousands of dollars.....


----------



## endrow

RockmartGA said:


> On the topic of (non) spreaders....
> 
> One year, local co-op buggy dropped fertilizer in about a two foot spread. There is a skydiving outfit a few miles from my place. One the the skydivers commented on how she liked my "corkscrew field".
> 
> Yeah, honey, it ain't so funny when that corkscrew cost you thousands of dollars.....


 Been there and done that years ago learned my lesson big time. I'm always watching to make sure it'll throw the fertilizer out. Never know when a belt will tear or runoff or slip. Or the guy forgets to turn the PTO back on in the tractor..


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> I am not finding hardly any used single fan spreaders listed on the market places in the 4-5 ton size. Not interested in a new spreader. Would also like the hydraulic drive as has been mentioned.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Now you got me thinking about a little sideline business for myself. Buy up a couple spreaders, replace bottoms of the boxes with stainless, rebuild spinner gearbox, make hydraulic drive and sell them. Not a huge business opportunity but a sideline to fill a niche market?


----------



## Farmineer95

My Chandler has 2 spinners and there is a deflector adjustment. It makes the product hit the spinners at a spot best suited for the specific product. 
FWIW, Chandler has their manuals online, and do a decent explanation on deflector adjustment.


----------



## Vol

Farmineer95 said:


> My Chandler has 2 spinners and there is a deflector adjustment. It makes the product hit the spinners at a spot best suited for the specific product.
> FWIW, Chandler has their manuals online, and do a decent explanation on deflector adjustment.


Is your hydraulic engage and hydraulic spinners?

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam

I can see the value of having your own fertilizer buggy. I just fertilized 40 acres, and was supposed to have enough to cover 46 acres. I suppose I could have to much overlap; I stepped off approximately 40 feet and staked out each end of the field, and there could be some error there, but I am not sure I would have 6 acres of error. I suppose if I had some sort of gps system I would be more accurate.

If I wanted to spend more, I could have my agronomist just do it. Maybe I am just to much of a titewad.


----------



## BWfarms

Hopefully you can see the lines in my field. This satellite image was taken about a week no more than two after I applied the first application of the year. Note the darker lines, they are not overlapping but rather what went directly behind the spreader.


----------



## Vol

BWfarms said:


> IMG_1466.PNG
> 
> Hopefully you can see the lines in my field. This satellite image was taken about a week no more than two after I applied the first application of the year. Note the darker lines, they are not overlapping but rather what went directly behind the spreader.


Yes, I think Hayman1 earlier post about the quality of Urea is what my problem was.....actually it probably didn't have as much to do with the spreader as I first thought.

I wonder where everyones Urea is first sourced from?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

I wonder where everyones Urea is first sourced from?

Regards, Mike[/quote]

What hacked me off was the coop knew before they spread it that it was bad and didn't bother to ask customers if they were ok with a defective product.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I know years ago urea was available in granular and prills. Prills where larger and more consistent in size which made them better to spread with a spinner spreader.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Hayman1 said:


> I wonder where everyones Urea is first sourced from?
> Regards, Mike


What hacked me off was the coop knew before they spread it that it was bad and didn't bother to ask customers if they were ok with a defective product.[/quote]

I'm guessing they sold you urea that was ment to be blended with P & K . Just my guess it's been 25 years since I was around the business end of fertilizer my memory may be a little fuzzy.


----------



## swmnhay

Farmerbrown2 said:


> What hacked me off was the coop knew before they spread it that it was bad and didn't bother to ask customers if they were ok with a defective product.


 I'm guessing they sold you urea that was ment to be blended with P & K . Just my guess it's been 25 years since I was around the business end of fertilizer my memory may be a little fuzzy.[/quote]Here the same Urea is used if spread alone or if in a blend.All of it is made about the same size to keep it from separating after it is blended.N,P & K


----------



## Vol

I had the co op come out today to look at the streaking. I told them that the streaking problem was the urea having too many fines in it and also disintegrating on the spinner. There was the local manager and assistant manager and a fella from headquarters. I told them that the P&K spread fine because I could see it.....the problem was just the Urea. They were out there longer than I thought they would be....I asked them to see if we could get another source as this problem started back in mid 2017. I found out this Urea was sent in on a barge to near Knoxville....and that it probably came from China. I couldn't believe I heard that. Not sure if they will call me or what. To be continued....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95

Mike,

Hydraulic control on the ground drive wheel engage, PTO driven spinners.

Chris

Should mention there pictures in the what's in your shop string.


----------



## Hayman1

Well, I thought I had an unusually good spread job this year, rain and warmth without streaking. Now I have it, everywhere the truck centerline was. Everything looks lush though so I am wondering how much impact comes from the differences in the bulk density and particularly density values for the raw components of fertilizer. Muriate and triple super are close, then dap, then off in the distance is urea. Obviously if the bulk density is significantly lower, it wouldn’t throw as far with the same spinner energy


----------



## r82230

Thought I throw in a picture of a smaller, non-PTO fertilizer buggy, that I seen last summer. IDK, maybe 1-2 tonner.





  








Fer Buggy 2018 06




__
r82230


__
Apr 29, 2019








LArry


----------



## mlappin

endrow said:


> Been there and done that years ago learned my lesson big time. I'm always watching to make sure it'll throw the fertilizer out. Never know when a belt will tear or runoff or slip. Or the guy forgets to turn the PTO back on in the tractor..


My uncle did that, ran 5 tons of potash out with the PTO disengaged, but this IS the uncle that expectations were never very high for.


----------



## Vol

Turns out the Urea came from Russia. The co op is going to replace the Urea and told me that they would do it with their spreader truck with gps and flotation tires. They also said they would do it right after my first cutting or wait until next spring or whenever I wanted it. Still deciding.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Turns out the Urea came from Russia. The co op is going to replace the Urea and told me that they would do it with their spreader truck with gps and flotation tires. They also said they would do it right after my first cutting or wait until next spring or wherever I wanted it. Still deciding.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Must be nice, no offers from the coop here to make things right.


----------



## mlappin

One last thing, if you buy your own, sooner or later it will be time to replace bearings. From personal experience it will be sooner. Lay in a stock of stainless bearings, expensive but worth it. Its easy on ours as its all 1" bearings. I just changed the spinner on ours yesterday, installed greazable 1" bearings a number of years back, not only would the set screws still back out on em, I reused the bearings as they were perfectly fine yet, seems like we used to change the spinner bearings about yearly.


----------



## Hayman1

Hayman1 said:


> Well, I thought I had an unusually good spread job this year, rain and warmth without streaking. Now I have it, everywhere the truck centerline was. Everything looks lush though so I am wondering how much impact comes from the differences in the bulk density and particularly density values for the raw components of fertilizer. Muriate and triple super are close, then dap, then off in the distance is urea. Obviously if the bulk density is significantly lower, it wouldn't throw as far with the same spinner energy


Update to the striping issue.

Cut first cutting end of may with a fair amount of lodging in the truck centers from the March spread job. Then topdressed with 65# N, mostly urea without Contain stabliizer. Funniest thing happened, the N stripping from March returned but was not under the June topdressing. Could easily see the tracks from the June topdressing compared with the stripes from March spreading. So the Contain really delays the availability of N plus is complicit in clumping (it absorbs moisture from the air so if you use it on a really humid day your spread job is trashed.

Thinking I will go back to spreading urea without stabilizer myself with my 600# capacity 3 pt spreader. Spreading half rates 2x works pretty well. I can buy it by the ton in 50# bags and spread just before rain that is definitely coming.


----------

